# Tricolor litters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These about four and a half weeks old, and are now separated; I had only two bucks in these two litters.











Two younger litters at about nine days





Same babies as above at 15 days.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I always will envy tris!
Never ever ever ever seen a tri in real life. Ha ha good luck with them and arent you lucky with only 2 bucks!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are all really gorgeous mice, well done you!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

I have to say i'm becoming quite smitten with tricolours. Might have to find a few for myself . Yours are quite beautiful.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Same...if we had any here!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here they are again:













The next two are of a satin tricolor baby that is way too skinny; I suspect she may not make it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some new pix of the younger batch of tricolors.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice.Are they all keepers ?Wondering how you make your selections with normal tri,I'm interested.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I ought to cull a least a half dozen. I'm going to have to cut back on the meeces severely before I move. there are about ten in this batch that I'd consider using for breeding in the future.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Really lovely


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Are you willing to sell any to me in Manitoba Canada? I believe you had potential plans with my sister about 3-4 years ago when she was breeding mice. I really want to find some Tris and yours are relatively close! Please let me know, i would love to get some from this litter or a similar one if you are willing..


----------

